# Car in shop , Can you uber in a rental ?



## Phil Salazar (Dec 1, 2016)

Friends 

I was rear ended by a car last week and my car is in shop for 12 days , i have a rental a really nice one actually , Is it possible to use my rental for now to Uber ? Anyone out there havwe this experience before?


Phil


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

The car needs to be registered on the Uber app. 

And have the inspection and everything done. And most rental companies would not give approval for Uber since you would racking up a ton of miles. 

When I was signing up, my vehicle had to be inspected, registered with the city livery office, with commercial registration and plate, before the vehicle was approved by Uber. I’m sure there’s different regulations everywhere.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Phil Salazar said:


> Friends
> 
> I was rear ended by a car last week and my car is in shop for 12 days , i have a rental a really nice one actually , Is it possible to use my rental for now to Uber ? Anyone out there havwe this experience before?
> 
> Phil


I don't think you can. My worst fear is exactly that. You have an accident and can't drive.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

No.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I wouldn't even try it....could be life changing, even in the event someone hits you and not your fault accident. That rental insurance won't pay one dime, and I'm sure your going to be dropped by your own insurance.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

If it’s a rear end accident and the other driver is at fault and has insurance, then make sure you have a record of your income for say the last 2-4 months or so. And submit that to the other persons insurance as proof of loss of income to see if they will reimburse you.

You will also need to show expenses, as they will only cover lost net pay after gas/maintenance average for 2 weeks.

I did this when my vehicle was out of commission for 2 weeks after someone hit my driver side running a red light. The insurance gave me $1200 on top of the repairs to cover lost net pay for 2 weeks.

You may need to fight with them. But no harm trying for sure.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

I love rental cars. I once rented one from avis to do a massive 8 day road trip, the oil change was already past due and the oil lightvwas on. I told the guy I planned on putting about 6k miles on it. He said "don't matter to me". I thought cool, hope it blows up


----------



## Bro Olomide (Sep 1, 2017)

uberxcalgary said:


> If it's a rear end accident and the other driver is at fault and has insurance, then make sure you have a record of your income for say the last 2-4 months or so. And submit that to the other persons insurance as proof of loss of income to see if they will reimburse you.
> 
> You will also need to show expenses, as they will only cover lost net pay after gas/maintenance average for 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Not a good idea unless you've ride share coverage. Has it occurred to you that your proof of income from rideshare could be turned over to your insurance company by the other party out of malice and get you dropped?
( Assuming you didn't have rideshare coverage to begin with, and your insurance isn't aware of you "getting your side hustle on.")


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Phil Salazar said:


> Friends
> 
> I was rear ended by a car last week and my car is in shop for 12 days , i have a rental a really nice one actually , Is it possible to use my rental for now to Uber ? Anyone out there havwe this experience before?
> 
> Phil


I don't think Uber would allow the vehicle on the platform. Additionally I believe all the major rental companies have something in the terms and conditions about not using the car to transport passengers for hire.

AFAIK the only rental cars you can use for Uber/Lyft are the ones which are rented through a program specifically for that use. In the past some of the major rental companies had programs in conjunction with Uber and/or Lyft whereby you could rent cars specifically for ridesharing. I believe these programs are still around but I don't really know any details.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol....the other person stupid....if it were me I would of called yours also and you would've been up Shat creek without a paddle


I'm not sure how it is Where you guys are, But where I'm located. We have to let our own insurance know we are ridesharing. And there is no increase in premiums because Uber has their own coverage when we're driving for them.

My insurance knows and has no problem with it. I would never recommend anyone doing Uber without having all your bases covered.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yea., but either way unless rental company allows it (and they don't) Your probably going to have legal issues resulting from that. Plus I'm sure they'll contact the rideshare insurance company and bye bye deactivate time.
> You just can't use a random rental that legally states in contract you can't use it taxi in, then expect everything fine because you have commercial insurance.


Nope. I never said anything about using the rental for Uber. That's always wrong.

But if everything is koscher with the drivers insurance and there's no liability risks. Then going after the other persons insurance for lost income is a no brainer.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

There's a lot of insurance mess involved with ubering.

Unless they are renting you the car specifically to do ride sharing with, 

your better off not taking the risk.

Some places specifically allow insurers to deny coverage while you are ride sharing. I would expect the policies to not include it on a standard rental.


You don't want to be refinancing your sisters house to cover the lawsuit and have payments be auto drafted out of your bank accounts from now until the end of time.


----------

